# Olympic Eventing Dressage Thread



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Squeeeee! It's started! Can't wait for NW after the break, have ditched the parents so I can stay home and watch it


----------



## charlimouse (28 July 2012)

I loved the french horse's fly bonnet with the pirate skull and crossbones on it!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

I'm watching, and ridiculously over excited.  I feel like I've OD'd on coffee (which I haven't) just buzzing with excitement. 

Oh, is it wrong that I'm please Barney's canter work is going wrong...


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 July 2012)

OH is working all weekend so I have the big TV to myself and am flopped on the sofa with the 3 spangles (who are showing no interest what so ever!) Che was lunged, fed, fly sprayed and back in his field by 830am so he's happy as well!


----------



## DarkHorseB (28 July 2012)

Do we know who the 3 judges are?


----------



## angelish (28 July 2012)

So am I puppy  
But sadly have a dressage lesson at 11.30  aarrrgg how did that happen 

Damage limitation for the first German


----------



## Rostor (28 July 2012)

does anyone know where I can find times/order of riders?


----------



## charlimouse (28 July 2012)

Rostor said:



			does anyone know where I can find times/order of riders? 

Click to expand...


http://www.london2012.com/&#8203;equestrian/&#8203;event=equestrian-eventing-indiv&#8203;idual/

This any good?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

Rostor said:



			does anyone know where I can find times/order of riders? 

Click to expand...

here http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003400/doc=live.html


----------



## charlimouse (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			I'm watching, and ridiculously over excited.  I feel like I've OD'd on coffee (which I haven't) just buzzing with excitement.
		
Click to expand...

Join the club. Between this and the fact my new horse is currently en route, and will be arriving in an hour or so, I feel like a kid who has eaten too many blue smarties !


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Never realised they weren't allowed to use ear plugs! You learn something new every day!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

E	BURTON Nick (FEI)
C	BINDER Anne-Mette (FEI) (President)
M	ROLTON Gillian (FEI)


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

This Canadian horse does not look like a happy bunny!


----------



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Is it just me who thinks that the screaming baby should be forcibly removed from the venue? 
The horses, thank goodness, have ear muffs which slightly deaden the awful sound and the riders will be 'in the zone' but my ears are hurting!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Join the club. Between this and the fact my new horse is currently en route, and will be arriving in an hour or so, I feel like a kid who has eaten too many blue smarties !
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Snap! 

We viewed a horse yesterday which we are buying (subject to vetting), but I can't arrange a vetting on a Saturday so I am also full of extra excitement and jitters too! 

Looking forward to seeing your new one


----------



## Rostor (28 July 2012)

Thanks Charlimouse and Malibu_Stacy


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

I'm liking Amistad a lot!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

He's totally freaked out, bless him!  It's a loooooooong way from Port Perry Ontario!

Hats off to Michelle, she's 48, and this is her first International appearance.  And has had that horse - a TB x Belgium! - since he was 3.  A proper fairy tale.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

What's happening............


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Now this is a nice looking horse! Lets see what it can do


----------



## mandwhy (28 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Is it just me who thinks that the screaming baby should be forcibly removed from the venue? 
The horses, thank goodness, have ear muffs which slightly deaden the awful sound and the riders will be 'in the zone' but my ears are hurting! 

Click to expand...

Hahaha agreed! Maybe it wants a go on the ponies?


----------



## charlimouse (28 July 2012)

I don't like the stock the Belgian rider is wearing!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

This horse is beautiful!


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			here http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003400/doc=live.html

Click to expand...

This is brilliant thank you


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Goes as well as it looks


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			This horse is beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

oooh, just one more horse, and a break then Nicola and Buzz!


----------



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Allez Virginie!!! Fantastic test


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			oooh, just one more horse, and a break then Nicola and Buzz! 

Click to expand...

Ahh good stuff! I hope he's a good boy 

My OH is going to watch the xc, lucky bar steward, and told him to keep an eye for Buzz! He is a special xc horse! (OH only a smidgin horsey!)


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

This horse has ridiculously long legs, obviously the WFP of the event horses!


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Nicola Wilson up next


----------



## Wheels (28 July 2012)

What channel is this on please ?


----------



## volatis (28 July 2012)

Can anyone point me to a start list that includes info on the horses breeding


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Brilliant, look how happy he looks 

Team GB next


----------



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Go here http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120728-100032035
Click on riders name for their bio and from there click on horses name which gives you the info


----------



## BlairandAzria (28 July 2012)

My red button isn't working!!!! Sob**


Oh ok got it in my iPhone ....but it's just not the same! Grrrr!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2012)

Has Zara been yet?
I thought she was in just after 10??


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Has Zara been yet?
I thought she was in just after 10??
		
Click to expand...

Just after 10 tomorrow


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			Has Zara been yet?
I thought she was in just after 10??
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow. . ..


----------



## Solo1 (28 July 2012)

Zara's 10:16 tomorrow 

Nicola Wilson next, crossing my fingers for her!


----------



## redcascade (28 July 2012)

Zara is on tomorrow at 10.16


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Zara is tomorrow morning 

Nicola and Buzz in 5 minutes. EAK!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2012)

Aww ok, received duff information!


----------



## volatis (28 July 2012)

Thanks niknak, I had found that one but doesn't seem to give their breeding. Maybe I keep the sporthorse data website open and try it that way


----------



## JCWHITE (28 July 2012)

am surprised what looks like double earings are allowed, cant remember, was it the Canadian lady?


----------



## Rostor (28 July 2012)

Lots of empty seats


----------



## JCWHITE (28 July 2012)

Judges are back, go Nicola

Earings, interesting one, someone was wearing what looked like double ear rings earlier?


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Buzzzzz!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

fingers and toes all crossed for Nicola and Buzz!


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed for Nicola, it must be fate!!!
Crits pls, what tack is she using?


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Buzz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Someone shut that kid up!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

volatis said:



			Thanks niknak, I had found that one but doesn't seem to give their breeding. Maybe I keep the sporthorse data website open and try it that way
		
Click to expand...

I haven't found one.  I thought maybe there would be one on WBFSH or FEI.

Re earrings, I'm pretty sure Michelle would not have done it if it wasn't allowed.  Maybe it's down to the country?


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

ooh I do love buzz, beautiful boy.


----------



## redcascade (28 July 2012)

Great. Watching Nicola and Buzz and iPlayer has stopped working


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Lots and lots and lots of polos for that pony!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

fantastic! Buzz looked so amazingly soft and concentrating!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Go, Buzz!  And big props to Nicola and Tracie!  Nice test.


----------



## mil1212 (28 July 2012)

What a fab test, shame the marks werent a bit better. This is stressful watching


----------



## volatis (28 July 2012)

Little harshly marked I thought


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Shame about the marks, but they should both be very proud of that test


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Bit harsh!  Mind you, they're all that way so as long as they keep to it that's fine.  Let's hope they don't have a subconscious rethink over night.


----------



## Javabb94 (28 July 2012)

Nicola deserved higher IMO!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

This mare has a foal competing! Now that's cool.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			Nicola deserved higher IMO!
		
Click to expand...

this, that was a far better test than Boyd's IMHO


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

volatis said:



			Little harshly marked I thought
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too I am biased though.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Tutu tut tut at the commentator for making negative comments about crash hats and tails


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			I thought so too I am biased though.
		
Click to expand...

I think most of us are!


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

This is an...interesting...test


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Nicola's should have been sub-50, harsh marking. I hope that shuts all the people who said their dressage wasn't good enough up - amazingly good, soft, concentrating test, even after all the applause when they came in - kudos to Nicola for staying so relaxed and patting him so he didn't get tense.


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Nicola's should have been sub-50, harsh marking. I hope that shuts all the people who said their dressage wasn't good enough up - amazingly good, soft, concentrating test, even after all the applause when they came in - kudos to Nicola for staying so relaxed and patting him so he didn't get tense.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree! Definitely should've been less than 50, she did so well not to get annoyed at the crowd either and just waved to them instead!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

What was Linda Algotsson's accident? I say well done her for wearing a crash hat.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Nicola's should have been sub-50, harsh marking. I hope that shuts all the people who said their dressage wasn't good enough up - amazingly good, soft, concentrating test, even after all the applause when they came in - kudos to Nicola for staying so relaxed and patting him so he didn't get tense.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree!


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

'This is her first debut' eh? Debut is first!


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

Love this NZ horse, my fav so far, attitude, I love it grrrrrrrrrrrrr
Omg its all gone wrong.................


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

ooh, not a happy pony

eta can't believe that was only 5 penalties behind Buzz's!


----------



## mon (28 July 2012)

What bit was he in?


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			eta can't believe that was only 5 penalties behind Buzz's!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Ridiculous! 



Passat has some awesome ears!


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

Belarus, need a new coach, fgs, he's  a nice boy, whew.
Beautiful horse.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 July 2012)

Are hogged horse allowed in this discipline?


----------



## Chocy (28 July 2012)

Can't make it out is the Belarus horse got a bogged mane going on? Doesn't look plaited 2 me


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Are hogged horse allowed in this discipline?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no rules about manes or tails!


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

Feel very sorry for the girl from belarus - certainly a very attractive horse just a shame he was so tense!


----------



## Camel (28 July 2012)

Who's commentating? (they say the only stupid question is one that is not asked! )

xx


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Actually really impressed with the girl from Belarus - ugliest bridle in the world aside - she stayed very calm when her horse was overwhelmed, and patted him at the end with a smile, no getting upset with him.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:



			Who's commentating? (they say the only stupid question is one that is not asked! )

xx
		
Click to expand...

Ian Stark and Mike Tucker I think


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:



			Who's commentating? (they say the only stupid question is one that is not asked! )

xx
		
Click to expand...

Online it's Mike Tucker and Ian Stark


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

I suspect this one may be another 'tense' round!

eta another gorgeous horse though


----------



## Camel (28 July 2012)

Thanks folks  x


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (28 July 2012)

Wow this one doesn't look happy, this is my mares impression of dressage!!!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

The Russian's horse is not really looking the part, is he?!


----------



## Chocy (28 July 2012)

Omg cringing at the Russian test


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Wow this one doesn't look happy, this is my mares impression of dressage!!!
		
Click to expand...

haha, I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			The Russian's horse is not really looking the part, is he?! 

Click to expand...

Definitely not! Rather interesting test!


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

Gosh the russian looks completey out of place. Not a happy horse at all!


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			The Russian's horse is not really looking the part, is he?! 

Click to expand...

Blimey, this is something else!


----------



## atlantis (28 July 2012)

This one is more unhappy. He doesn't look like he ever pays attention!!!


----------



## Jnhuk (28 July 2012)

Miklem bridle?


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

Micklem not the answer there them !


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (28 July 2012)

Ian stark is very funny about him!!!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			this is my mares impression of dressage!!!
		
Click to expand...

mine too!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2012)

Im a little annoyed that our commentators are ripping it apart though - not overly sporting!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Actually really impressed with the girl from Belarus - ugliest bridle in the world aside - she stayed very calm when her horse was overwhelmed, and patted him at the end with a smile, no getting upset with him.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  It's a massive shock, a venue like that, especially for horses without much international experience.  Michelle had to do a bit the same thing, just give him a pat and wait for him to take it in the not push too hard.  All part of the game but one that some countries have a huge advantage in.

This guy, however, is just confusing . . . Ian doesn't seem to know what to say!


----------



## Camel (28 July 2012)

I'm bloody loving this ... really need to get dressed though! maybe the olympics will actually make me finally understand all the scoring etc!!


xx


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Agreed.  It's a massive shock, a venue like that, especially for horses without much international experience.  Michelle had to do a bit the same thing, just give him a pat and wait for him to take it in the not push too hard.  All part of the game but one that some countries have a huge advantage in.

This guy, however, is just confusing . . . Ian doesn't seem to know what to say!
		
Click to expand...

You can't help but wonder how he got Olympic QRs?!


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

He's right though if that is their usual way of going then how on earth have they qualified??


----------



## Jnhuk (28 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Micklem not the answer there them !
		
Click to expand...

No I meant he was wearing one...


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

This grey is rather pretty!!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Do feel quite sorry for the russian rider, horse definitely wasn't having a good day

eta; oh wow, this grey is a dream horse!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			He's right though if that is their usual way of going then how on earth have they qualified??
		
Click to expand...

Good question


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2012)

80 penalties oh dear..... Now this one looks a bit more like it, lovely grey


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			You can't help but wonder how he got Olympic QRs?!
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea either! Very strange..


----------



## atlantis (28 July 2012)

Lol at Ian Stark!! Surprise at the changes being true!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Apparently Ian and Mike are confused too!

I don't think they're really being mean, it's just a bit bewildering to see a horse going like this at this level these days.  He would have fit right in even 40 years ago though.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2012)

Late entry penalities at the Olympics? Talk about throwing marks away! (Or rather gaining them)


----------



## Jnhuk (28 July 2012)

Penalties for late entry? Not heard of this before


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

jnhuk said:



			Penalties for late entry? Not heard of this before
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you have something like 45 seconds (or is it 60?) to get in the arena or you get penalised - I have this nagging feeling that at National (i.e. not FEI) level it can be discretionary E! Not sure what it is at FEI.


----------



## henryhorn (28 July 2012)

Can't understand why anyone would dream of taking a baby to this. Utterly boring for a baby and annoying for spectators sitting near it. I suppose it is overly loud to us because it must be near the camera..


----------



## Jnhuk (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Yes, you have something like 45 seconds (or is it 60?) to get in the arena or you get penalised - I have this nagging feeling that at National (i.e. not FEI) level it can be discretionary E! Not sure what it is at FEI.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought E too but live and learn. Think they mentioned 45 seconds on the commentary


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Yes, you have something like 45 seconds (or is it 60?) to get in the arena or you get penalised - I have this nagging feeling that at National (i.e. not FEI) level it can be discretionary E! Not sure what it is at FEI.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Elimination, it definitely is at National level anyway. Such a silly way for the Jamaican rider to throw away marks though!


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

I wonder if we will get any rider interviews? Doesn't look like it


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Good question
		
Click to expand...

His FEI results. . .

https://data.fei.org/Result/Competi...70B63E03BA8833A9BFF7E5E54D778B93DA3759155B316


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Apparently Ian and Mike are confused too!

I don't think they're really being mean, it's just a bit bewildering to see a horse going like this at this level these days.  He would have fit right in even 40 years ago though. 

Click to expand...

what was the name of the russian pair? going to try and google them and see if i can understand how they qualified


----------



## ElphabaFae (28 July 2012)

Anyone else's online stream keep freezing?


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Bit bizarre about Sam not getting in the ring on time but perhaps the horse hung up somewhere?  She's looking just to have the experience though, really.  Apparently she's been running a raffle to fund having this last shot at it.


----------



## brighteyes (28 July 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			Anyone else's online stream keep freezing? 

Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Jnhuk (28 July 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			Anyone else's online stream keep freezing? 

Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 July 2012)

Yeah mine keeps freezing - price you pay for watching it online!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

how the f did Karen O'Conner get sub 50 with that?!?  Horse looked tense and strong plus tried to pee off on both halts!


----------



## hcm88 (28 July 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			what was the name of the russian pair? going to try and google them and see if i can understand how they qualified

Click to expand...

Apparently they have three wins at 3* level back in Russia... clearly the standard of competition out there is incomparable to here.

How many pens do you get for late entry?


----------



## ElphabaFae (28 July 2012)

Glad its not just my laptop! I don't have Sky etc so I guess this is my only option


----------



## Bustermartin (28 July 2012)

Yes - Overall I thought Buzz's test was much better


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 July 2012)

Dodgy marking again I see... sigh.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			how the f did Karen O'Conner get sub 50 with that?!?  Horse looked tense and strong plus tried to pee off on both halts!
		
Click to expand...

I agree lovely horse fab paces but that was a joke


----------



## Mickyjoe (28 July 2012)

I have no idea!! Seems a very generous score as there were little glitches in a lot of the movements. Maybe its a calculating error!!


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

I think Buzz's test was more consistant, but when Karen's horse went well, it was very good, and as one of the commentators said, she got the judges on her side at the beginning when the horse was going well, so when the halt went wrong at the end, the judges gave her good marks considering.

ETA: I agree it shouldn't have got sub 50 though!!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Bustermartin said:



			Yes - Overall I thought Buzz's test was much better
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			what was the name of the russian pair? going to try and google them and see if i can understand how they qualified

Click to expand...

I had the eligibility requirements open to see how he would have qualified without a 4* completion but the page seems to have frozen now.  I thought you needed a 4* QR but maybe not?


----------



## hcm88 (28 July 2012)

Buzz was perfectly consistant whereas Karen's test was inconsistant, horse was tense and the halt at the end was v poor. Mr Medicott is a good horse but not today. Perhaps they got the better scores because they'd just followed 3 quite poor tests beforehand so Karen's just looked good compared. Hm!


----------



## Vickijay (28 July 2012)

Just heard them saying to the audience no applause until the end of the tests now. Seems a bit unfair to those that have already gone...well Nicola especially


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Who did Sam replace, am trying to do my H&H planner


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I had the eligibility requirements open to see how he would have qualified without a 4* completion but the page seems to have frozen now.  I thought you needed a 4* QR but maybe not?
		
Click to expand...

me too.....maybe the others will be better.

I still think Buzz's, although a little tense in the canter, was the best out of the ones i've seen.....the australians is look good too


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Can someone please explain to me why Karen O'Connor got a better score than Nicola Wilson?  Nicola and Opposition Buzz rode a bang-on accurate test and Buzz/Dodi stayed settled . . . Karen's horse acted the maggot . . . I don't get it.

P


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Can someone please explain to me why Karen O'Connor got a better score than Nicola Wilson?  Nicola and Opposition Buzz rode a bang-on accurate test and Buzz/Dodi stayed settled . . . Karen's horse acted the maggot . . . I don't get it.

P
		
Click to expand...

That's dressage for you!


----------



## hcm88 (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I had the eligibility requirements open to see how he would have qualified without a 4* completion but the page seems to have frozen now.  I thought you needed a 4* QR but maybe not?
		
Click to expand...

I think its either one 4* QR or two 3* QRs. or something like that, you don't even need to have ridden at 4* i don't think


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Vickijay said:



			Just heard them saying to the audience no applause until the end of the tests now. Seems a bit unfair to those that have already gone...well Nicola especially 

Click to expand...

I thought this too  Makes sense but they should have said it at the start really!


----------



## hcm88 (28 July 2012)

Laafet said:



			Who did Sam replace, am trying to do my H&H planner
		
Click to expand...

Shane Rose (Well, technically Megan Jones)


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Shane Rose (Well, technically Megan Jones)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, what happened there?


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			how the f did Karen O'Conner get sub 50 with that?!?  Horse looked tense and strong plus tried to pee off on both halts!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

Fabulous test by sam and I bet he feels great now showing the selectors!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			Fabulous test by sam and I bet he feels great now showing the selectors!
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree.  Lovely test.  Lovely horse.  Lovely riding.

This French rider has a lovely, elegant position . . . showed the Russian guy how to do it . . . . sorry . . . 

P


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Here comes the competition, kimg artus lovely horse and Dirk shrade


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Here comes the competition, kimg artus lovely horse and Dirk shrade
		
Click to expand...

Yes, formidable looking combination.

P


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

I still can't get over that russian one.... Must have been something amiss there surely?


----------



## Mickyjoe (28 July 2012)

Wow, that horse is relaxed!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (28 July 2012)

Aw dammit, poor Aoife Clark must be straight in after Dirk Schrade. Pity it couldn't have been after the Russian guy.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Beautifully ridden apart from the wee blip at the start and the walk
Well ridden Dirk


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

39.8 . . . blimey . . . c'mon Mary King!

P


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I love this wee horse, go Eofie (sp)


----------



## ElphabaFae (28 July 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Gin & Juice who is in next after Aoife, love this mare


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Lovely extension


----------



## tinap (28 July 2012)

Love this little thing Aoife is on!!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

This horse is lovely!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Another beautifully ridden well dome aefie ( im bound to het it right sometime)


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Is he little? What height is he? 

He's a lovely, classic irish horse


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Aoifie, my apologies, i'll remember in future, well ridden beautiful horse


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Lovely, lovely little horse and what a neat, tidy little test they rode.  Well done Master Crusoe.

P


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Well done Mike, it's a mare. . .


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

He's the living image my master imp who went to horse heaven in January a bit sad now,


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Uh oh. . .


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Nice horse but a bit tense, although the walk is good


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			Is he little? What height is he? 

He's a lovely, classic irish horse 

Click to expand...

16.1


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Well done Mike, it's a mare. . .
		
Click to expand...

Quite a well known mare as well. I can't believe he got that wrong


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Oops thats a shame


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			16.1
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's big to me  

Everyone laughed at me yesterday for looking such a shorty on a 16.1


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

This is VERY relaxed for this mare! Honestly, she can be a gallop in place horse. Wow!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Holy crap!


----------



## ElphabaFae (28 July 2012)

Best test I've seen her do


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			This is VERY relaxed for this mare! Honestly, she can be a gallop in place horse. Wow!
		
Click to expand...

I love Gin & Juice, she did such a good job lengthening the neck again when the mare tensed.


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Another lovely test from Hawley Bennett-Awad and Gin and Juice . . . what a cracking little mare she is (and I can't believe Mike Tucker got that one wrong).

P


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

But again, not sure it was better than Nicola's?!


----------



## Bustermartin (28 July 2012)

Yes - I know I am biased but it does seem to me that Nicola was harshly marked.  Still think she should have been sub 50


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

And oddly, I don't care.


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			And oddly, I don't care. 

Click to expand...


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Wish this Belgian dude would stop riding off his hands and carry them . . . his hands look rather fixed . . . lovely horse though - love his great big ears .

P


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

I would be interested to see riders ranked by personal income. 

You have to hand it to Carl though, he's been in it for a long time and must be one of the few real amateurs.


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

Nicola comments on her test: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.c...=blog.talkinghorse.net&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## volatis (28 July 2012)

For predominantly Holstein bloodlines, this horse doesnt lack blood does he. Nice test, and loving the ears


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I so think Nicolas been harshly marked when we compare the Belgians test with hers


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Aw the Japanese dude is doing really well, not a nation we think of at this level


----------



## sare_bear (28 July 2012)

Unfortunately I just missed Nicola's test. Is there anywhere I can see it? The marking does seem erratic at time.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

Okay, I'm probably going to get flamed here but...

I DO agree that Nicola Wilson was harshly judged for sure, but some of the other combinations simiply had better moving horses which I think in the end overrode some of the mistakes.  Opposition Buzz was foot perfect in his delivery of the test, but lacked a bit of flash - so unless eventing dressage is so different from pure dressage, I think that having that wow factor still goes a long way...


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Im not familiar with this combo loks a bit tense, whats going on with her lip and mouth


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Ginormous ears! Love it


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 July 2012)

libbyandblue said:



			Nicola comments on her test: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.c...=blog.talkinghorse.net&utm_source=twitterfeed

Click to expand...


 gotta hand it to her - she should have joined the diplomatic service!  Never says a less than positive word!  Sounds a lovely person - so glad she made the team in the end.



re the marking - on the slo-mo it showed Buzz dragging his hind toes ever so slightly compared with the elevation of some of the others who seemed less harshly marked - likely to make that much difference???


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Is Master Rose the same one that used to be with Oli T?


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Well recovered test from the Brazilian


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			Okay, I'm probably going to get flamed here but...

I DO agree that Nicola Wilson was harshly judged for sure, but some of the other combinations simiply had better moving horses which I think in the end overrode some of the mistakes.  Opposition Buzz was foot perfect in his delivery of the test, but lacked a bit of flash - so unless eventing dressage is so different from pure dressage, I think that having that wow factor still goes a long way...
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Is anyone else feeling quite irked at the number of empty seats?


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Can't get it on my tv but am enjoying reading your comments. Is there anywhere on Internet that has pics of dressage/trot up etc


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			Okay, I'm probably going to get flamed here but...

I DO agree that Nicola Wilson was harshly judged for sure, but some of the other combinations simiply had better moving horses which I think in the end overrode some of the mistakes.  Opposition Buzz was foot perfect in his delivery of the test, but lacked a bit of flash - so unless eventing dressage is so different from pure dressage, I think that having that wow factor still goes a long way...
		
Click to expand...

Here's the thing though, in eventing you're looking for a horse who can do all three phases . . . and (IMHO) the wow factor is more part of pure dressage than eventing.  I would expect judges of eventing dressage to be looking more at relaxation, submission and accuracy than flash.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Is anyone else feeling quite irked at the number of empty seats? 

Click to expand...

Yes!  Me.

P


----------



## Solo1 (28 July 2012)

Supertrooper - whole thing's being streamed here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Looking forward to Mary King !


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Here's the thing though, in eventing you're looking for a horse who can do all three phases . . . and (IMHO) the wow factor is more part of pure dressage than eventing.  I would expect judges of eventing dressage to be looking more at relaxation, submission and accuracy than flash.

P
		
Click to expand...

Agreed ^^^^


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			Looking forward to Mary King !
		
Click to expand...

Me to, ive just chucked my guys out and havent done my stables yet, i'll watch Mary then i need to run and muck out


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

RE the empty seats - don't forget you're allowed to walk the XC today too and I suspect some (lots?) of people will be doing that....


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 July 2012)

Also irked as to the empty seats - HOW did I apply for, but not get, eventing tickets when there's all those empty seats???! Part of me is cross but a large part is also a little releived I don't have to spend a small fortune getting there!!

Have noticed quite a few dragging toes, but Dodi's was the most obvious I've seen so far - even OH (who is as non horsey as you can imagine) asked why.


----------



## DollyPentreath (28 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Here's the thing though, in eventing you're looking for a horse who can do all three phases . . . and (IMHO) the wow factor is more part of pure dressage than eventing.  I would expect judges of eventing dressage to be looking more at relaxation, submission and accuracy than flash.P
		
Click to expand...

That may be the case in the UK.. But having evented on the other side of the world, I can assure you flash can get you the difference. I actually find BE dressage nowhere near as competitive as EAus.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			RE the empty seats - don't forget you're allowed to walk the XC today too and I suspect some (lots?) of people will be doing that....
		
Click to expand...

Apparently once you've left the arena you're not allowed back in so I doubt it's that (right now anyway, later in the day maybe)


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Apparently once you've left the arena you're not allowed back in so I doubt it's that (right now anyway, later in the day maybe)
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the website and my ticket info....


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			RE the empty seats - don't forget you're allowed to walk the XC today too and I suspect some (lots?) of people will be doing that....
		
Click to expand...

This.  I know seven people who are there today and all intended to walk the XC while they were there - I suspect they're not alone .

P


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 July 2012)

has anyone found a cross country map anywhere, please?


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

The website says:




			If you have a ticket for the Eventing dressage on 28 or 29 July, you&#8217;re more than welcome to leave the venue and walk the cross-country course &#8211; just allow extra time to go through security again on re-entry.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Really? How does that work with going to the bathroom or getting food. I don't think the sponsors will be pleased if they are preventing people from buying stuff! 

I'm sure you're not able to go in and out while horses are in the ring but not at all? Wow


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Really? How does that work with going to the bathroom or getting food. I don't think the sponsors will be pleased if they are preventing people from buying stuff! 

I'm sure you're not able to go in and out while horses are in the ring but not at all? Wow
		
Click to expand...

The website and my ticket assure me I will indeed be allowed to visit the toilets and still see tests later on


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Really? How does that work with going to the bathroom or getting food. I don't think the sponsors will be pleased if they are preventing people from buying stuff! 

I'm sure you're not able to go in and out while horses are in the ring but not at all? Wow
		
Click to expand...

See above from SpottedCat  x

P


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Ah, my bad, info taken from NL


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

stroppymare153 said:



			has anyone found a cross country map anywhere, please?
		
Click to expand...

Theres a BE Thread that takes you round the course in pics and im sure theres a map with that


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Theres a BE Thread that takes you round the course in pics and im sure theres a map with that
		
Click to expand...

There's also a pull out map in the paper version of H&H.

P


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Here's the thing though, in eventing you're looking for a horse who can do all three phases . . . and (IMHO) the wow factor is more part of pure dressage than eventing.  I would expect judges of eventing dressage to be looking more at relaxation, submission and accuracy than flash.

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree too - but then you can get say an 7's/8's/9s throughout the test for moments of brilliance and accuracy, throw an odd mark away for lack of submission which will score a lot higher than a test of sort of so so paces but accurate - just adds up in favor toward a horse that maybe has the occasional blip but overall better way of moving.
Otherwise, why would they commentate on things like expression in the changes, for example?

 I have this issue with my horse who is very acccurate and mostly correct (some issues but getting better) but just doesn't rock the judges with his paces getting beat by horses that move well but blow up now and again.  It's just the law of averages really...


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Beeb battling with my tv all morning so am finally ready to watch.

Apparently Sam Albert paid good money for Curriagh Dubh (or so I got told )  Feel in love with him at Blenheim


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

stroppymare153 said:



.



re the marking - on the slo-mo it showed Buzz dragging his hind toes ever so slightly compared with the elevation of some of the others who seemed less harshly marked - likely to make that much difference???
		
Click to expand...


I think it would account for SOME of it, but I do think she was still undermarked overall.  I think it was the early draw -- judges not warmed up yet


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Nicola's thoughts: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/nicola-wilson-comments-on-her-dressage.html


----------



## Jo_x (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Beeb battling with my tv all morning so am finally ready to watch.

Apparently Sam Albert paid good money for Curriagh Dubh (or so I got told )  Feel in love with him at Blenheim 

Click to expand...

It says in H&H that he has been leased for this season, bet it cost a small fortune!!



I have a dressage ticket for tomorrow which I bought primarily so I could walk the XC, although I will definitely be watching the dressage too. But if anyone sees my empty seat on tv and wants to moan, rest assured the ticket has not gone to waste


----------



## Rowreach (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Well done Mike, it's a mare. . .
		
Click to expand...

The best thing about watching on eurovisionsport is that I don't have to listen to Mike Tucker   - in fact, no commentators at all (apart from me ) just great coverage and so far an uninterrupted feed


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

vallin said:



			Ah, my bad, info taken from NL 

Click to expand...

Ah


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

You may want to take some food with you, a friend of mine is there (a Games Maker) and has just put on FB that the food has sold out! Not surprising I suppose given that everyone will be rushing to get something in just an hour!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Rowreach said:



			The best thing about watching on eurovisionsport is that I don't have to listen to Mike Tucker   - in fact, no commentators at all (apart from me ) just great coverage and so far an uninterrupted feed 

Click to expand...

Ian is quite useful though.  He does often have interesting things to say about the competitors and the test.

For what it's worth, I think there is something in the idea that increasingly things like quality of gaits, expression etc are coming in to play.  Even not long ago the standard was low enough that if you got everything done more or less in the right place and didn't have a car crash you were going to be with a shot.  But now so many competitors do (relatively) clean tests and so many event horses are now very good movers, it's increasingly down to the fine details.  The struggle is still to coax a good test out of a good xc horse but even then, more people are better at that.  Even the difference in the last couple of years is noticeable, if not in the top standard so much as in the number of people able to attain that standard.  

I do think Nicola - and Boyd - were perhaps the victims of going early in the game but even that's part of the strategy involved.  And we're a loooooong way from the end. .. . .


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

But I've just read in soapbox from someone there that they were barely letting anyone with food in...


----------



## Gorgeous George (28 July 2012)

I'm at work and can't watch the dressage  but I'm able to have a sneaky look at this and I am enjoying all your comments so please keep them up. It's Mary v soon isn't it?


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Well people will have to go hungry then! She said sandwiches/sausage rolls are a must, so maybe it's the branded goods that are not being let in, but seems silly to not let food in if they can't supply enough.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 July 2012)

I wonder how many numpties aren't going to be back in their seats in time. I hope they don't disturb Mary!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Here she is!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Time for Mary


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Not the point Laafet - they can't have it both ways


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Yaay go Mary


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I do think Nicola - and Boyd - were perhaps the victims of going early in the game but even that's part of the strategy involved.  And we're a loooooong way from the end. .. . .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought Boyd was undermarked too...


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

...the babys back


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

love mary shushing the audience!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 July 2012)

C'mon Mary and IC!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Holding my breath! Looking great so far.


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Not the point Laafet - they can't have it both ways 

Click to expand...

That is what I was trying to say. Badly worded, my bad.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

lovely so far from Mary, and getting good marks too!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

Good pony IC - keep it up!


----------



## Nic (28 July 2012)

Figjam, Mr Figjam & I on train to London now & can't get her test online, keep us updated. GO MARY!


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Lovely extended canter from Cav


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Its loking good so far, hes going nicely, lovely extended canter, good changes , aw well ridden Mary a beautiful test


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Not the point Laafet - they can't have it both ways 

Click to expand...


. It's the IOC, they are masters at having it their own way.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

...and she looks rather pleased!


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Woooo! Well done mary & IC


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Lovely test and MK quite rightly looking chuffed! Audience defo making up for the not cheering earlier!


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Think I'd be too nervous to watch any of TeamGB, keeping everything crossed though!!


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

40.9 into second for Mary


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Score???


----------



## tinap (28 July 2012)

Wow fantastic


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Thanks Vallin ))) Go Mary, IC and TeamGB xxx


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)




----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

X posted!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (28 July 2012)

That was a lovely test go Mary!!!!


----------



## Nic (28 July 2012)

Woo go Mary! Can't wait to watch the other 3 tomorrow D


----------



## Befney3 (28 July 2012)

Well done Mary & Imperial Cavalier. Fantastic !


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

They should look pleased!!  Cracking test!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

OMG Im getting all emotional for her, fantastic, well done Mary


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

Lovely lovely that what we need.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Well this certainly isn't a test I'm going to mind watching  (horse is looking good too!)


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

Sun looks like's blazing hot there in London doesn't it?


----------



## georgiegirl (28 July 2012)

Get in Mary you bloody beauty!!!!

The noise of the crowd at the end was spine tingling!


----------



## Charem (28 July 2012)

Fab stuff by Mary, I was on the edge of my seat throughout!

Do you think this swedish chap has borrowed his tails from someone else, they seem a little too long for him


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Is the swedish horse barefoot ?


----------



## Supertrooper (28 July 2012)

Mary really is a legend isn't she!!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			Sun looks like's blazing hot there in London doesn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It's surprisingly hot today!


----------



## Dizzydancer (28 July 2012)

It looks it! But always hard to tell.


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

I like the lad who just rode but didn't think that test was so much better than Nicola W's.


----------



## volatis (28 July 2012)

Really like the hannoverian the Swedish guy was riding. I know the flying changes needed work but what a nice type of horse


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Love the Swedish horse!  I'll have that one, please.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Looks nice, very expressive, doing a nice job for a first olympics


----------



## libbyandblue (28 July 2012)

This one is seriously seriously nice!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

volatis said:



			Really like the hannoverian the Swedish guy was riding. I know the flying changes needed work but what a nice type of horse
		
Click to expand...

Great minds. 


Re that test relative to Nicola's, the horse's way of going was, I hate to say, better. So everything he did similarly he would have had slightly better marks for.


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Lordy, look at Jock go!


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Great minds. 


Re that test relative to Nicola's, the horse's way of going was, I hate to say, better. So everything he did similarly he would have had slightly better marks for.
		
Click to expand...

I agree


Meanwhile here's a question:  Has anyone ever gone wrong on an Olympic dressge test?  I'm sure it must have happened - so what happens?  Bell ring, speak to judge and restart over?  O talk about mortified if that happened!


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Jonathan Paget look fab! Lovely soft, quiet riding.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Aw superbly ridden


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Beautiful test so far but lacking a bit of impressive-ness/explosiveness maybe?


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Great minds. 


Re that test relative to Nicola's, the horse's way of going was, I hate to say, better. So everything he did similarly he would have had slightly better marks for.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree, but I was surprised it was so much better marks wise, I'd put them nearer 5% of each other.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

441. for JP, into 4th place, very much deserved


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

What a lovely test that was! I really enjoyed watching that.


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

Laafet said:



			I do agree, but I was surprised it was so much better marks wise, I'd put them nearer 5% of each other.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget there is a coefficient added to FEI dressage, so they were v close % wise 

ETA: They were within 5% of each other!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-team/phase=eqx403300/doc=livesummary.html


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Ooo interesting that Aus and the Germans have another rider to go today...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

so two riders from each team, except Brazil, have gone, and GB in second (and Aus is only a penalty or so ahead)


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Like this Austrian horse 

ETS: in a 'dad where are weeee?' way


----------



## Jo_x (28 July 2012)

I thought riders werent allowed military uniform at the olympics??


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			Don't forget there is a coefficient added to FEI dressage, so they were v close % wise 

ETA: They were within 5% of each other!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-team/phase=eqx403300/doc=livesummary.html

Click to expand...

Thanks SC - just went and looked and yes they were about 5% on marks before the coefficient. I was not aware of all that


----------



## Sportyspots (28 July 2012)

Thought the riders couldn't wear army uniform?


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Very nice.

It's very "horse friendly" which is brilliant to see.  Letting horses down the chute with good time but not pressured, good wide lanes with obvious places to go, a good "run off" area they can go straight to when they come out.  A lot of horses are getting to the ring much calmer than you often see at this level and that says volumes about the management on the day, as it were.


----------



## SpottedCat (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Very nice.

It's very "horse friendly" which is brilliant to see.  Letting horses down the chute with good time but not pressured, good wide lanes with obvious places to go, a good "run off" area they can go straight to when they come out.  A lot of horses are getting to the ring much calmer than you often see at this level and that says volumes about the management on the day, as it were.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that! It's so well set up for the horses.

I also thought you couldn't wear military uniform at the games?


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

I'm gutted but I missed Mary's test - can anyone find a link to a replay? Or will it be in iplayer later?


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Ooo interesting that Aus and the Germans have another rider to go today...
		
Click to expand...

Canada does, too.  And then first horse not until noon tomorrow.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I'm gutted but I missed Mary's test - can anyone find a link to a replay? Or will it be in iplayer later?
		
Click to expand...

You can effectively 'rewind' iPlayer now


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

I'm really enjoying this, gutted i'll be missing XC (my favourite) on monday due to being stuck in an office 

eta: (jenbleep - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj, it's at 4:33)


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Canada does, too.  And then first horse not until noon tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Oooo, forgot Canada and Ireland actually.

Thought start time was 10am?


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Oooo, forgot Canada and Ireland actually.

Thought start time was 10am?
		
Click to expand...

According to here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120728-100032035 first horse at 10. XC on monday starts at 12.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I'm gutted but I missed Mary's test - can anyone find a link to a replay? Or will it be in iplayer later?
		
Click to expand...

the 'live' player here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd lets you rewind and rewatch a whole days action (with chapters to aid finding the section you want) for any sport that day.  Its not entirely clear, to me at least, how long a days videos will be available for though...


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to have to get on iplayer her test sounds fantastic!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I like AP But looking very stilted and sharp in this test


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Oooo, forgot Canada and Ireland actually.

Thought start time was 10am?
		
Click to expand...

No, I mean because of the way the draw is split Canada does not have a horse in the ring until noon.


----------



## Jo_x (28 July 2012)

they keep talking about qualifying marks - what is that relating to?


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			they keep talking about qualifying marks - what is that relating to?
		
Click to expand...

Getting to the Olympics in the first place, ie you have to get certain marks at a certain level to qualify to compete at the Olympics


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

I take it this Master Rose is the one and the same that used to be with OT?


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			I take it this Master Rose is the one and the same that used to be with OT?
		
Click to expand...

Yupyup


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Yup, this guy had an article in Eventing mag, apparently his first ride is injured?


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

You can see the Master Imp stamp, can't you.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Nice one for master rose


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Lovely calm, quiet test


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

I ADORE this horse


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 July 2012)

What was Marys score ? In car so can't watch


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Master imp has left his mark eh


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Mary 40.90. She's in second place


----------



## Sol (28 July 2012)

Haven't watched all, but is it just me wondering why almost every horse is in a flash noseband? Some of them look pretty tight too! 
Thought the hogged horse looked very nice, even if it wasn't perfect.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2012)

Nom nom, this horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

RM's tail doesn't look real!


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

Not particularly impressed by this horse, and I'm a massive sucker for greys!


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 July 2012)

Thanks Puppy 
A friend is there and text me a picture of Mary in the arena but when I text her back ten minutes later to get the score she couldn't remember !!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			RM's tail doesn't look real!
		
Click to expand...

The horse I ride , Zeb, has a tail like that


----------



## sare_bear (28 July 2012)

Didn't like the grey, looked rigid through his back!
Looked at OB's test and feel gutted for her. Should have been a sub 50 test. Buzz looked so relaxed for him.


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

I'm not sure that my grey's tail ever has, or ever will, look that white, even if I spent a week shampooing it  

Gorgeous, gorgeous horse though


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2012)

Hmm this test isn't going that well, considering what the horse is capable of. Looks tense and not quite there for her.


----------



## jenbleep (28 July 2012)

Hmm quick break to watch some tennis! R. Fed is playing!


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			I'm not sure that my grey's tail ever has, or ever will, look that white, even if I spent a week shampooing it  

Gorgeous, gorgeous horse though 

Click to expand...

Boiling hot water and Persil Actilift is what you need!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			I'm not sure that my grey's tail ever has, or ever will, look that white, even if I spent a week shampooing it  

Gorgeous, gorgeous horse though 

Click to expand...

My grey's tail is very white . . . but that's because I'm a tad obsessive .

P


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Well as mine is retired and playing 'who can get the muddiest' with her little welsh companion I don't think I'll bother


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

It will be interesting to see how Andrew Hoy goes.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I really like this horse


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

andrew hoy's horse is gorgeous.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

With AH o board i expect a super test


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

The horses are getting noticeably more relaxed.  It's quite warm and humid in London today, which has to be helping some, and the later start gives the teams much more time to manage the horses optimally.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2012)

Nice test from Andrew Hoy so far, its good to see so many relaxed horses. Love the super white tail, my grey's tail is very white but that's because I am OCD about it and it gets washed with purple shampoo every week!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Ooh well held together, shame the crowd let rip befor hed completely finished


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

Ooh, I like Scotty being outspoken!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 July 2012)

Ooh, Ian! He's right though.

It will be interesting to see the score breakdowns.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 July 2012)

That was a great test.


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Yep that was a lovely test


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 July 2012)

Being very dumb.... Is it only in eventing you can wear a grackle in the dressage?


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

(no medals for the cycling guys for those interested ) 

Am awaiting Ingrid's test


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			(no medals for the cycling guys for those interested ) 

Am awaiting Ingrid's test
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the end of the cycling  So sorry for Cav


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

What happened in the cycling? I'm glued to the eventing.


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Every other nation let the GB team do the work which isn't of huge surprise so were knackered.

 Such a shame though, they'll be gutted


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Aaargh, i need to muck out but need to watch Butts Abraxxas


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Ingrid next... (are we allowed to be really unsporting, however good her dressage always is? )


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Hes a stunning boy


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Ingrid next... (are we allowed to be really unsporting, however good her dressage always is? )
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly!


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Weird the Olympic page, which has been behind a bit put that last score up way before they announced it on the live streaming?


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Think the warmth's hitting them now...


----------



## vallin (28 July 2012)

39.3 and into the lead for IK


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

So which nation(s) haven't had a third rider today? GB, Brazil, Japan, Sweden, anyone else?


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Sweden, New Zealand. ETA plus the Dutch, all their scores count as there are only three of them.


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

NZ - they still have CP, MT and AN to go.


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Oh dear, error of course. Well most of us have done it at some time


----------



## Puppy (28 July 2012)

This Dutch horse is very muscled under his neck.


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

Day well spent! Look forward to more of the same tomorrow. 
Suppose I'd better drag myself outside and go and ride mine now!


----------



## Laafet (28 July 2012)

Can't believe I have sat here all day! Off to go and do my horse now, then back again tomorrow morning. Might ride early so I can sit down and watch it all.


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

They had an interview with Mary on BBC and she was on tears *wibble*


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

I just saw that interview, great lady, what an achievement in life 6 olympics


----------



## Penumbra (28 July 2012)

Just for anyone who watched online and had problems, I found it worked better if I watched it in windowed mode.


----------



## blue2262 (28 July 2012)

Is it possible to watch it anywhere now?


----------



## aimsymc (28 July 2012)

blue2262 said:



			Is it possible to watch it anywhere now?
		
Click to expand...

Would also love to see this! Just read through thread and pleased that my thinking was in  line with everyone else. Really enjoyed watching and excited about tomo. Im still stunned at the russian!!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			They had an interview with Mary on BBC and she was on tears *wibble* 

Click to expand...

Oh no I missed that.
I am going to cut the grass as I don't think much useful will get done tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 July 2012)

Me too Penumbra - full screen stutters too much!


----------



## lilyoftheincas (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			They had an interview with Mary on BBC and she was on tears *wibble* 

Click to expand...

Do you know where we could find that interview if we missed it?


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

45mins into this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ll6x6/Olympics_London_2012_BBC_One_Day_1_5.007.00/


----------



## blue2262 (28 July 2012)

I mean the tests rather than the interview!


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

It says available soon on the BBC website


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2012)

Thanks for that link to the interviews Teapot.  Least I feel like I've seen a bit of it.  Archie looked fab.  I love Mary!


----------



## Kiribati_uk (28 July 2012)

Thanks Teapot for interview links.....Mary not the only one thats tearful!!!


----------



## Angua2 (28 July 2012)

THanks for the link, bless Mary.... weld up in sympathy


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Today's dressage: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj


----------



## smiggy (28 July 2012)

I was there and it was fab. Not as hot as it may have looked, very intermittent sun, actually nice weather for riding.
Judges did seem to mark very enthusiastically first few tests then get tougher!
Mary King was fantastic and you could have heard a pin drop during her test.
We were one block back opposite A and didnt hear the baby so suspect horses didnt, must have been just by a microphone!
You can walk course anytime you like and it looks stunning, having been a real "what a stupid place to have it "person, admit to being totally wrong! Amazing views of the city from some of the jumps on the hill and from the main arena.
There were heaps of empty seats all day, can only assume it was corporate tickets not taken up, seems such a shame.
hats off to the military for doing a first class friendly and efficient job on the security.
If going TAKE FOOD, queues for outlets were horrendous and you would have to miss the dressage to wait and get served.
Drink a real issue, free water points but only 3! and queues were 30 minutes long!
take loo roll and hand gel as had run out of both by lunchtime.


----------



## ewf (28 July 2012)

I can't watch BBC player from Ireland, are the test recordings anywhere else??


----------



## Doris68 (28 July 2012)

I went to the Test Event last summer and they had the same problems with lack of water then!!  I thought they might have learned from that??  Also, the same with the food?!  Someone hasn't done their homework!

Good Luck to Team GBR tomorrow!


----------



## juliap (29 July 2012)

ewf said:



			I can't watch BBC player from Ireland, are the test recordings anywhere else??
		
Click to expand...

Load expatshield.com then you should be able to watch it - fools uk sites into thinking you have a uk ip address. Say no to the toolbar.


----------



## ewf (29 July 2012)

Thanks  Eurosport also have it


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Who's watching day 2? Just run round at lightening speed to finish everything in time!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

starryeyed said:



			Who's watching day 2? Just run round at lightening speed to finish everything in time!
		
Click to expand...

signing in, first rider is on


----------



## libbyandblue (29 July 2012)

Already watching! Like this horse, the Japanese have done really well so far!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Impressive plaits on this horse! Also beautiful horse, just not looking so impressive :/


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

I'm so excited for Zara's test, but also Caroline and Lenamore are on in the first session, eak!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			I'm so excited for Zara's test, but also Caroline and Lenamore are on in the first session, eak! 

Click to expand...

its just too much excitement/ tension to bear, I don't know how the riders do!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

ooh, Zara about to start, fingers and toes crossed again!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I'm not sure I can watch ;-)


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Holding my breath!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Well it's no bad thing that Zara gets to follow a test like that!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Grrr did I miss Lenamore? 

Go on Zara! Looking forward to this


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Lenamore two horses after Zara.  Love Zara's big grin as she was coming in


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

HK is looking gorgeous!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Lenamore two horses after Zara.  Love Zara's big grin as she was coming in 

Click to expand...

Oh phew, thank you. My internet is being incredibly slow today so not loading the riders on the Oylmpics website!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

My god, High Kingdom's extended canter is pure WOW!!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Beautiful test, and superbly recovered! And lovely to see HK looking so relaxed. 46.1 for Zara


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

LOL at Princess Anne slow clapping  I thought that was great, shame about the first change but she more than made up for it 

YES 46.1 excellent!!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Slighty scary moment there!! She's crying I think xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (29 July 2012)

Ooooh sat at yard watching the others change rubber matts around...... How did she do?


----------



## lilyoftheincas (29 July 2012)

46.10


----------



## blood_magik (29 July 2012)

that was a lovely test


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Well done zara  well ridden xx


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Wooo! That was lovely, HK went beautifully.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (29 July 2012)

Great! When is William Fox Pit and Tina Cook on or have I missed them? Got to get the manual labor force to hurry up!!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			Great! When is William Fox Pit and Tina Cook on or have I missed them? Got to get the manual labor force to hurry up!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tina's at 12.54, William at 16.12, full start list and results here http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120729-095731489

Zara's test was lovely, brilliant recovery from that first change


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Lovely test there!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Bloody internet wouldn't load so missed it, grrr. But did see the score, wow.


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

LENAMORE!!!!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

There he is!!! Oh I love Lenamore. I can't wait to see him go xc


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Lenamore looking stunning!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I love him too, he's like a little naughty pony!

Once again thanks guys for keeping up with thread for those of us that can't watch :-(


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Look at that hindleg!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Anyone else think the Swedes could turnout to be the darkhorses of this competition?

Lenamore is adorable


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Oh dear. Sad that Lenamore isn't on top form today.


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

I think he's ready to go xc now  Shame he wasn't on form today!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I think he's ready to go xc now  Shame he wasn't on form today!
		
Click to expand...

d'you think he knows the XC could've been made for him and so just wants to get on with it


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Clearly Just too excited for the XC


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Lenamore 52.2 bless him


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

:-( I'm sure he'll make up some ground on the XC tomorrow though xx


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

OK not the best score but I quite like the horse from Belarus


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			OK not the best score but I quite like the horse from Belarus
		
Click to expand...

Would be very inclined to agree! 

Amused by Mike's comment 'a few early marks we didn't entirely agree with'


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

Going to watch this horse with interest as I just bred a cracking colt out of my advanced event mare by a stallion from this sire line.


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

But I have to say, how a rider at this level can't sit to the trot properly amazes me. Russian guy nearly bounced out of the saddle in that extended trot


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

I like how CP had to have a neckstrap put on Ed the second she came out of the arena, naughty pony!


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

volatis said:



			But I have to say, how a rider at this level can't sit to the trot properly amazes me. Russian guy nearly bounced out of the saddle in that extended trot
		
Click to expand...

I think you often see lower standards at  the Olympics from non-horsey countries.

Some of the commentary is making me cringe, a bit negative now and again!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

I wonder how much they paid for Butts Leon!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Is anyone else struggling with the internet streaming today, mine is buffering loads and I keep missing vital bits.


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

I like this combination, she has a nice seat


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Laafet said:



			Is anyone else struggling with the internet streaming today, mine is buffering loads and I keep missing vital bits.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was like that all yesterday and this morning  Doesn't help that I live in a valley! Only get one bar of internet if my laptop is near the window!


----------



## MochaDun (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			OK not the best score but I quite like the horse from Belarus
		
Click to expand...

Me too, thought he and his rider were a good pairing, both quite relaxed and chilled.


----------



## Azabache (29 July 2012)

I've found the BBC streaming best on pop up player.


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

That young Thai rider did a cracking job. What a nice rider she is


----------



## lilyoftheincas (29 July 2012)

Laafet said:



			Is anyone else struggling with the internet streaming today, mine is buffering loads and I keep missing vital bits.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, its really annoying  Luckily the whole of xc tomorrow will be covered on BBC1, BBC2 and BBC3


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

volatis said:



			That young Thai rider did a cracking job. What a nice rider she is
		
Click to expand...

I agree  Really nice to watch


----------



## libbyandblue (29 July 2012)

volatis said:



			That young Thai rider did a cracking job. What a nice rider she is
		
Click to expand...

Loved her test as well, she's the same age as me, and I could never ever imagine competing at the Olympics at my age!!!!


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

I think she has a fair amount of money behind her. Lovely test!!!


----------



## lilyoftheincas (29 July 2012)

Zara on BBC1 atm, sounds a bit disappointed with her test.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

That young Thail girl rode really nicely IMO, nice to see.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I couldn't listen to zara as my OH was going on about elitist eventing is. Don't worry I'm going to murder him ;-)


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Thai rider has mega money behind her - was in Eventing mag.

Someone needs to shoot Lizzie Greenwood - asking Zara if she'll be nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Why isn't Clare commentating on the equestrian side? Currently she's doing swimming. Makes no sense?


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Laafet said:



			That young Thail girl rode really nicely IMO, nice to see.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting she rides with Kim Severson - there's a blast from the past!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Going by her twitter, she's there for the sj and dressage proper. Such a shame as she's so good and knows her stuff. Stupid BBC


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

I wish they'd put a camera down to show the dressage horses schooling.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I think Clare is fab and love how she gets so excited. Looking forward to her book coming out in september xx


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Another one who loves Clare Balding! Eventing on the BBC isn't the same without her


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I wish they'd put a camera down to show the dressage horses schooling. 

Click to expand...

I know, they did for a couple of minutes and it was very interesting.

Zara shouldn't be upset, it was a good test, just one mistake..


----------



## smiggy (29 July 2012)

am sad old biddy, watching the young american saying "ooh look at him, isnt he handsome!"


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

She must have a massive amount of pressure on her though :-(


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Enjoyed William Coleman's test, his horse really looked like it was enjoying the test 

Looking forward to LF's test!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

This very good test that Lucinda is doing is not great news for team GB...

ETS - bugger, that's pushed Mary down one.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Lucinda's test is going really well.  Finding it hard to feel pleased for someone who has deserted us though!!    Do you think she would have made our team?


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

LF rides beautifully! I want a riding school horse like Flying Finish!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

That was verrry good..!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

That was a fantastic test from Lucinda


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

It was, really beautiful to watch.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

I'm still watching the test but the score has come up as 40 on the olympic site


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

What was her score? I know she's not on our team but I do like her xx


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Fantastic test!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Must be some sort of delay, between the coverage and the internet scores on the Olympic site.


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What was her score? I know she's not on our team but I do like her xx
		
Click to expand...

40 pens


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Lovely test by Lucinda - don't mind that as she is a Brit underneath


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

I mind that she's pushed Mary down the board. Boo!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			She must have a massive amount of pressure on her though :-(
		
Click to expand...

She's been USEA Young Rider twice, so probably knows a bit about pressure.  You'd put her more in the Georgie Spence/Laura Collett group - young but VERY well trained, mounted and supported - so not really like the rest of us at that age!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

A nice, quiet, safe test from Schauly - a nice looking partnership

44 pens


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

TarrSteps - sorry I meant zara xx


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Uh oh, weather looks a bit nasty!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Its raining!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Shame about the spook but settled well after!


----------



## lilyoftheincas (29 July 2012)

Suddenly started raining here in London, hope it doesn't become a downpour...


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			Suddenly started raining here in London, hope it doesn't become a downpour...
		
Click to expand...

It's my fault, I washed my car . . .


----------



## little_flea (29 July 2012)

So excited for Sweden, can't believe how well they have done.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			TarrSteps - sorry I meant zara xx
		
Click to expand...

Also, used to it. 

I may eat my words tomorrow but I did think all along this was one of the BIG things in her favour, that she's good in the clutch, and I think she proved that today.  Sometimes it's not about what you can get done when it's going well, it's about what you can accomplish when the breaks don't run your way.


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Sandra Auffarth's riding exceeds her years, impressive 40.2!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 July 2012)

That germans horse was spooking, how did it get such a good mark??? I don't get dressage judges!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

JIFF! He's fantastic!

CS just finished off the centreline with her eyes shut!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Mm, it was a pretty nice test!  The spooking didn't really "ruin" many of the movements and the other aspects of the test - movement, accuracy etc were very professional.

Scotty made the point yesterday it's very hard to judge accuracy watching on tv and some of the people who have received unexpected marks have done so for that reason alone.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Is anyone making a book on how long it takes Scotty to lose his patience?


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 July 2012)

Whatever happened to subtle lower leg aids? There's a lot of nag, nag, nag going on with some riders!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Brave test from CS, if Jiff's canter work matched his trot the score would have been amazing! 47.2 (or .8?) is not to be sniffed at though!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Good old Jiff, 47.8


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Jessica Phoenix - 54.8, she looks disappointed


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

I'm being stupid. Has anyone got a link to the start times?


----------



## Penumbra (29 July 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html

Is that any use to you? Start times are towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			I'm being stupid. Has anyone got a link to the start times?
		
Click to expand...

Here you go:  http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120727-164115731

And you're not being stupid at all .

P


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Penumbra said:



http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html

Is that any use to you? Start times are towards the bottom of the page.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 July 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Whatever happened to subtle lower leg aids? There's a lot of nag, nag, nag going on with some riders!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree . . . not to mention quite a few riding from their toes, i.e., heels brought right up and not just on the canter transitions.

P


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			Jessica Phoenix - 54.8, she looks disappointed
		
Click to expand...

I think she was a bit, at least relative to some of the other scores. And she (with David) has been working so hard on his dressage - that's not even his best score.  I thought he was pretty tense though and a mark or so off every movement would have been costly.  He also climbed a lot in his lengthenings and that's gotta hurt.

All that said, well done her.  

That horse is one of the few at this level who is a bone fied ex-racer, with 44 starts to his name, and he's not the easiest on the flat.


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Loving all the shots of people hiding under their ponchos!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Such a brilliant atmosphere there! So, so wish I were in the stands - regardless of the rain!


----------



## BlairandAzria (29 July 2012)

So so so many empty seats such a shame


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

His hands look very busy


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 July 2012)

Yes but the horse is ignoring them well!

ETS I've been pleasantly surprised by all the Japenese riders - the have all been very quiet in the saddle


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Kenki Sato - 42! Well done!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Tarrsteps, oh wonder of wisdom, do you think the judging's been to the same standard as yesterday?


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

Very nice riding from the japanese rider, lovely harmonious test.


----------



## BlairandAzria (29 July 2012)

Kenki looked so chuffed with that, rightly! Fab smiles to all the crowd.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 July 2012)

I'm not wise but I feel they are being a tad more generous today... just my uneducated but observational opinion


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Look at those clouds!  Hope the rain stays off for Tina's test 

*******s spoke to soon!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Tina next - come on girl, so us West Sussex lot proud


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Oi, cheeky! 

I'd say maybe slightly more benevolent that at the very beginning but that's pretty much par for the course. Also, Teams will have put their more reliable combinations on today. 

Generally I'd say the horses are slightly more relaxed today, perhaps partly due to the weather and the accompanying dampening of the atmosphere. For many this is a bonus but it does tend to make the tense ones stand out more.

Short answer  , I don't think it's way off, no.


----------



## Solo1 (29 July 2012)

He has stoppers on his reins! My DC would have a fit


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Come on Tina and Miner's Frolic, show them what you can do!!  Looking lovely outside the arena....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Her she comes! Go on Tina, do yourself proud! 

Miners Frolic is a total dream


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			Jessica Phoenix - 54.8, she looks disappointed
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't help when you break your collarbone 6 weeks before. Although David was able to ride the horse and keep him going, you feel a little on your back foot.


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

I get so nervous watching the Brits


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

C'mon Miners Frolic, time to dance in the rain!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Miners frolic is looking lovely - such a shame about the weather for them though!


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Nice to see a tb


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

Eugh, its tipping it down on them  Hopefully Miners Frolic will ignore it and do his best regardless


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Well, if any horse is used to rain this year, it would be a British one!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

He's doing beautifully considering what he's having to work through. All my fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

The weather is disgusting!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

I don't understand why the commentators box is not under cover?!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

That was brilliant!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

cob&onion, Jessie's horse had 44 (admittedly not very inspiring) starts.

Poor Tina! She's doing brilliantly!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Ohh getting teary eyed here, well done Tina and MF


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

Bloody well ridden. Fantastic job. I have a huge grin on my face now


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Brilliant!  Poor things are soaked through!  42, good mark!


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 July 2012)

What a good boy to work through that,whey hey 42!


----------



## Penumbra (29 July 2012)

Thought Tina did very well, especially considering the weather!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Bloody well done Tina, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Look at the rain in that slo-mo! Horrible for them!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

42!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Well done, her. I might have wished for a tiny bit more but still great.

Someone needs to slap Mike T.


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

Outstanding performance, considering the deluge she had to ride in! Well done Tina


----------



## ester (29 July 2012)

why's he quite surprised.. this is great british eventing weather!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Thunder and lightening! Poor horses/riders


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Thunder & lightening? Surely that can't carry on through that, not nice!


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Thundering now, looking like they're going to suspend it for ten minutes.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

It's NOT Mexico. I'll be very surprised if Greenwich floods on the strength of a shower.


----------



## ester (29 July 2012)

ooh thunder! maybe not!

eta well you'd hope not TS!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Time for a tea break!


----------



## avthechav (29 July 2012)

...seriously a break due to rain...wtf? Does that mean that Tina can come back and do her test in the dry too?  Come on people- eventing in Britain, surely rain is part of it?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Well Tina was flipping fabulous given the heavy downpour! Proud, definitely proud! The spectators doing us proud too. We're a hardy bunch us Brits!


----------



## ihatework (29 July 2012)

Bloody well done Tina 

Feel really sorry for the next guy though, very tough to have your preparation halted like that!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

It's not the rain per se, more the thunder & lightening 

Well done Tina, shame she didn't get sub 40 though!!


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

I'm feeling sorry for those poor things sad in the grandstands soaked through!

Those judge's boxes have been a bit flimsy in general!  Why they didn't design them stronger after the summer we've had so far! Probably why they suspended it - to get the judges/commentators dry and weatherproof!

Now praying William can do one of his fantastic tests!!


----------



## lilyoftheincas (29 July 2012)

avthechav said:



			...seriously a break due to rain...wtf? Does that mean that Tina can come back and do her test in the dry too?  Come on people- eventing in Britain, surely rain is part of it?

Click to expand...

It was thunder and lightning! Seems to have eased off a little now though here in south east London.


----------



## BlairandAzria (29 July 2012)

Think it's to do with the thunder and lightening not necessarily the rain!

It seems to have totally cleared up now anyway! 

Felt abit choked watching Tina and MF, such a lovely test inspire of the conditions!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

We need WFP to do a sub 40 and for Micheal Jung and Clayton Fredericks to err have a couple of issues...


----------



## jess_asterix (29 July 2012)

What a performance from Tina in such horrid conditions. Love the smile on her face despite the rain! 

Let's hope WFP keeps up his good form


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

WFP is the ultimate cool customer, fingers crossed he'll pull a blinder out of the bag!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

I really like Mister Pooh, shame he's had an extra 10 mins!


----------



## libbyandblue (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			We need WFP to do a sub 40 and for Micheal Jung and Clayton Fredericks to err have a couple of issues... 

Click to expand...

Agreed..!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

And to think when Team GB were announced there were plenty of people on here against Tina being on the team


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Was probably better for Tina to just go than to be held, in the end.


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			WFP is the ultimate cool customer, fingers crossed he'll pull a blinder out of the bag!
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt


----------



## avthechav (29 July 2012)

....hhhmmmm well thunder and lightening didnt come across on TV  and guess soggy judges need drying out so that they can see, however I would still be annoyed if I was Tina or Niklas having his prep interupted...however doesnt seem to have done him much harrm.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Love the reins. Very retro!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			We need WFP to do a sub 40 and for Micheal Jung and Clayton Fredericks to err have a couple of issues... 

Click to expand...

And Toddy and AN. They have the potential to bump NZ back up the leaderboard.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			And to think when Team GB were announced there were plenty of people on here against Tina being on the team 

Click to expand...

I agree, but don't count the chickens yet.. there  is a lot more to do before the  final scores.

We will be lucky if Micheal Jung has any issues though.  Lets hope some of these horses don't like rain!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Thought it might have been a little better than 45.2, think that, as they said, the canter wasn't quite there matching the trot


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

According to Eventing NZ - the stop was more for issues with the judges!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			And to think when Team GB were announced there were plenty of people on here against Tina being on the team 

Click to expand...

And mutterings about Zara's dressage too...


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			And Toddy and AN. They have the potential to bump NZ back up the leaderboard.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, forgot about the kiwis


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

A brown saddle and black bridle.......


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

AN looking really good here for NZ.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Crowds appear to have gone which is such a shame  Even if chucks it down on Tuesday I'm not budging!


----------



## ester (29 July 2012)

well they were taking the 'hats' off the boxes


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Andrew's having to work though...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Nereo's looking very BTV in the canter


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

(women's road race is having some issues... )


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

AN looking really nice  Tina has done a lovely test but not counting chickens just yet, still 2 phases to go... So far everyone has gone well for GB, fingers crossed!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			(women's road race is having some issues... )
		
Click to expand...

Crashing out?


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Andrew doesn't looked thrilled.


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			(women's road race is having some issues... )
		
Click to expand...

What's happening?


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Wet roads, a couple of crashes - one girl in a true English ditch of stinging nettles... and an Italian may well be penalised for cycling in the steam of her team car!


----------



## Chocy (29 July 2012)

Brown saddle & black bridle on nereo- very nasty!!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

Going to watch Vittoria then off to walk the neighbours lab. It's bright sunshine here! 

Will be back in time for WFP


----------



## ester (29 July 2012)

I thought andrew's looked v tight in the neck all the time.. or it has a short neck anyway!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Wet roads, a couple of crashes - one girl in a true English ditch of stinging nettles... and an Italian may well be penalised for cycling in the steam of her team car!
		
Click to expand...

Nooo!! That's one of my worst nightmares when out hacking, falling in nettles


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Just indulging my Cevin Z fetish. .


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Come on Penny and Vitt!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

The Swedes are a dark horse team wise - bumped us into 4th currently!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Hope Vittoria has a lovely test - looking good so far


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I love this mare, another fan of Cevin Z here xx


----------



## vineyridge (29 July 2012)

Who is Mike Tucker.  Can you tell me something about him and his qualifications?


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Why do they keep calling Pennyz a 'he'?!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

You would think that one would at least be obvious!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Ooops, wobbly on the changes!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

MT rode at 4*, previous director of British Eventing, not sure if he ever represented GB internationally...


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			You would think that one would at least be obvious!
		
Click to expand...

Yes....anyone can see she doesn't have boy bits!


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

Such a shame about the last change, not the mark she would have hoped for - can't wait to see her jumping


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Andrew's mark revised to 45.0


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

What was VT's score?


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Sorry mean VP!!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What was VT's score?
		
Click to expand...

53.5


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Mike http://blog.talkinghorse.net/2011/01/man-behind-mike.html?m=1


----------



## firm (29 July 2012)

Vineyridge - here you go http://rac.ac.uk/the-college/governance-finance/governance-membership/mr-michael-tucker
There was a lovely photo of him and toddler Zara in the back of H&H last week.


----------



## TiddlyPups (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Yes....anyone can see she doesn't have boy bits!
		
Click to expand...

They still referred to her as he even when they were talking about the close up of her bottom/tail swishing...!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Well the women's road race is being far more sporting - telling each other to slow down on the bends!


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

This polish horse is really lovely looking


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

NinjaPony said:



			This polish horse is really lovely looking

Click to expand...

his rider isn't bad either ....


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Thanks Vallin xx


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Comment from Tina abouttest/weather: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/tina-cook-comments-on-her-dressage-with.html


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

What times the next rider on?


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Just proves why it's good to ride in all weathers xx


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Just proves why it's good to ride in all weathers xx
		
Click to expand...

 BRECCIAROLI Stefano	at 230


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Thanks xx

Think all the HHO are having a lunch/wee break. It's gone quiet xx


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

It's lunch break at Greenwich


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

It's back on!  Weather's looking better too.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Nice horse!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

http://t.co/e3bwyXDg

Pic of Tina and her kids post test


----------



## NinjaPony (29 July 2012)

Wow this Italian horse is stunning, fabulous extended/medium trot!


----------



## libbyandblue (29 July 2012)

This horse is very smart! Got v good marks in trot work, 2 10s!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



http://t.co/e3bwyXDg

Pic of Tina and her kids post test
		
Click to expand...

aww! thats lovely.


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Stefano into the the lead on 38.5, didn't see it all, but caught the end and if that was anything to go by it looked well deserved!


----------



## Penumbra (29 July 2012)

New leader, Stefano Brecciaroli on 38.5.


----------



## Turitea (29 July 2012)

It does not surprise me the slightest! Have seen him before and his horse is brilliant in the cross country phase and is a very scopey showjumper too.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

He totally deserved that, nice to see someone different at the top. He's clearly worked very hard and has a lovely horse.


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

What did Tucker mean when he said Stefano had had a hard time last year?


----------



## Penumbra (29 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			What did Tucker mean when he said Stefano had had a hard time last year?
		
Click to expand...

He said at the start his wife has been ill.


----------



## Liath (29 July 2012)

His wife was very, very unwell last year- she's now on the mend and is there supporting him today!


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

So frustrating trying to trace the breeding of that superb horse. Thoroughly deserved to go into the lead


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Oh right. Good stuff.   I missed the beginning as I was making tea


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Right time for a little mistake...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Right time for a little mistake... 

Click to expand...

.... and then a nice big one from a certain Herr Jung?


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			.... and then a nice big one from a certain Herr Jung? 

Click to expand...

Well if you agree too...


----------



## Maddie2412 (29 July 2012)

I was there and got soaked to the bone, just wanted to say Tina rode unbelievably well it was so dark that it felt like night time (and when i saw the tv picture it doesnt half reflect how bad it was) and the rain was absolutely pouring down not to mention ongoing thunder, lightening and 2 of the judges roofs blowing off its a wonder any horse and rider could leave the arena in one piece . henry's calm and mature response just reflects what an amazing individual she really is!!! 
such an emotional display of horsemanship sure makes me proud to be british!


WELL DONE TINA!!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Doh! 

The Aussies are on fire!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Clayton 40.4, come on Will, we need a sub 40.


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Think we need to start sending WFP sub-40 vibes now in preparation


----------



## pootler (29 July 2012)

I have been looking at the breeding here Volatis.

https://data.fei.org/Horse/Search.aspx


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Bets on Mr Jung going into the lead by a good couple of points?


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Bets on Mr Jung going into the lead by a good couple of points?
		
Click to expand...

i bet he gets 42


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

What time is mr Jung and Sam on??


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

angelish said:



			i bet he gets 42 

Click to expand...

57.5...i wish


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Next!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What time is mr Jung and Sam on??
		
Click to expand...

Just walking into the arena now


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

volatis said:



			So frustrating trying to trace the breeding of that superb horse. Thoroughly deserved to go into the lead
		
Click to expand...

Is this not right?
https://data.fei.org/Horse/Detail.aspx?p=D3E77DB0332338EBE8722CC63FFE705F


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Spook at the flowers, the crowds, anything please...


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

4, 4, 5 for the medium trot...such a shame


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

ooo cantering in the medium.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Come on Herr Jung, as much as I respect you - a couple more little mistakes like that one please! (holds unsporting head in shame!)


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

pootler said:



			I have been looking at the breeding here Volatis.

https://data.fei.org/Horse/Search.aspx

Click to expand...

Thank you, that helps me track down some of the more unusual ones!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Would never have expect that mistake!  

Quite good news for us!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

vallin said:



			4, 4, 5 for the medium trot...such a shame 

Click to expand...

another jog 

eta can't believe he got a 7 and 8 from two of the judges despite jogging


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

Much like I can't believe andrew hoy got an 8 for his final halt yesterday!!!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

40.6!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			40.6!
		
Click to expand...

that was not deserved IMHO, low forties but not that low!


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			40.6!
		
Click to expand...

i was close 

still if the judge hadn't of blinked in the medium walk i would have been spot on


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 July 2012)

Even I noticed the error.........


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Horrendous conditions in the cycling, pouring down!!


----------



## Chocy (29 July 2012)

Another 1 with brown saddle & black bridle- no likey!


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Brown saddle & black bridle on nereo- very nasty!!
		
Click to expand...

It is not a show class. The judges won't have noticed or cared. A tan bridle would look a lot worse and he's hardly likely to ask his sponsors for a new saddle to match his bridle!




ester said:



			I thought andrew's looked v tight in the neck all the time.. or it has a short neck anyway!
		
Click to expand...

He was a bit tight but he was born with a short neck and a difficult shape. The extended warm up would have been a big disadvantage as self carriage is hard for him.



Puppy said:



			Andrew doesn't looked thrilled.
		
Click to expand...

He would be desperately disappointed, not with the horse but with the circumstances. He wouldn't have considered it necessary to stop the competition.


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Are those rockel gloves most of the riders are wearing?


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

oldvic said:



			He would be desperately disappointed, not with the horse but with the circumstances. He wouldn't have considered it necessary to stop the competition.
		
Click to expand...

i'm sure he was disapointed with the circumstances but i think the roof blew off two of the judges huts so it might have been rather necessary to replace them


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Another 1 with brown saddle & black bridle- no likey!
		
Click to expand...

Your choice, I guess.  But I suspect they are more worried about having the EXACT piece of tack that suits the horse.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Ride faster, people, there's another thunderstorm coming . . .

This one makes the other look like a spring shower!

AND . .. IT'S JUST CUT OUT THE SATELLITE!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

Oh no, no, no! Please don't tell me it's going to be foul again for WFP's test


----------



## 3Beasties (29 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			there's another thunderstorm coming . . .
		
Click to expand...

Probably just in time for WFP's test!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Puppy, WFP is Godlike, he'll probably part the clouds 


Looks like we might onto our first medal ala the women's road race people. Only 9km from the finish


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

There is lightning hitting the ground here . . .


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Good girl, Rebecca!  I was wondering about Jessie staying, that didn't make any sense!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Puppy, WFP is Godlike, he'll probably part the clouds 

Click to expand...

That's the spirit! WFP will keep his cool whatever the weather


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Puppy, WFP is Godlike, he'll probably part the clouds 

Click to expand...

His head might actually be higher than the clouds. They maybe only make it up to his elbows... 

Not liking the sound of that thunder!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

God, can't watch the finishing stages of the cycling!!!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

6km to go in the cycling...


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			His head might actually be higher than the clouds. They maybe only make it up to his elbows... 

Not liking the sound of that thunder! 

Click to expand...

If it is anything like what we are having right now (I guess I'm not too far from you) then I hope it clears before Will gets in there or waits until Mark Todd goes in


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

3.3km to go... eeek. Going to be a sprint finish between GB, Russia and Dutch


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Who out of the last lot to go could trouble the leaders? Apart from WFP


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Is it just me being mean and expecting the judges to not have a wee all day, but there seem to be so many breaks!  They could have finished it by now and I could have done something with my afternoon!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

(Paula Radcliffe's officially out of the marathon too)


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

That's a shame xx


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Eeek 1000m to go...


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Can't watch..........


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Crowd shouting Lizzie's name on the mall


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Silver


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 July 2012)

Silver for gb in the road race!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Oh my god, OH and I were screaming at the tv........ And did you hear the crowds. Well done, she did very well xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Silver?! Brilliant news! 

Crikey that was a fair bit of lightning there!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

I really covet this horse!


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

She did really well.  She looked really tired too, bless her.  Those roads looked slippery as hell!  First british medal.


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

What a lovely mare!


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Anyone know when wfp is on?


----------



## flashmans (29 July 2012)

cob&onion said:



			Anyone know when wfp is on?
		
Click to expand...

4.12!


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

cob&onion said:



			Anyone know when wfp is on?
		
Click to expand...

running order http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120729-095731489

about 3 to go before wfp


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Old Bat (29 July 2012)

16.12pm


----------



## volatis (29 July 2012)

You could tell this horse was by jazz a mile way. Hot, flashy, lots of knee action. Lol


----------



## Mickyjoe (29 July 2012)

Argh! I wish Mike Tucker would stop heavy breathing into the microphone!!


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

Love this japanese riders horse!


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

The japanese always seem to do a nice test


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

The Japanese have been really impressive today.  Loved the older man in the crowd who has been flag waving after each team member who fell off his seat earlier on too!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

volatis said:



			You could tell this horse was by jazz a mile way. Hot, flashy, lots of knee action. Lol
		
Click to expand...

I can't see a Jazz as something I'd want to ride xc, myself!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Argh! I wish Mike Tucker would stop heavy breathing into the microphone!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol I was thinking the same!!


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Well done japan!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Wow! 38.1 for the last Japanese rider, brilliant!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Into the lead! Japan currently 1.7 points behind GB


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

well done japan!am I correct in think MT said he was train by Dirk Schrieder?


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

Very well deserved! Such a consistent test.

But japen eh? Who would have thought it?!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

Wow that was an impressive test!


----------



## TheoryX1 (29 July 2012)

Fab for Japan!  I love that horse.  When is WFP on?  Must be soon.

Can I join the party everyone?


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Is it the sj phase next? When does that start?! I can see none of my housework getting done whilst the equestrian is on!


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

Xc tomorrow. Sj on tues


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			Fab for Japan!  I love that horse.  When is WFP on?  Must be soon.

Can I join the party everyone?
		
Click to expand...

oh i didn't ask i just barged in and helped me self to drinks n snacks


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Xc tomorrow, sj x 2 on tuesday; William's next theory


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

First riding hat I have seen!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

TX: 16:12
C&O: nope, XC tomorrow, SJ tues


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

WFP is on after this Brazilian chap.


----------



## libbyandblue (29 July 2012)

Amazing test! Lucinda Green posted this link on twitter about Andrew Nicholson being very unhappy about the delay... http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympi...Nicholson-rips-dressage-officials-after-delay


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

WFP must be next or soon after.  Mark Todd to come soon too.

Ian Stark annoying going on about crash hats.  If someone wants to be safer don't knock them!  

XC tomorrow, SJ on Tues.x


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Why today, does the internet go funny every time a British rider is on or about to come in. Am so fed up with BBC not putting this on Freeview.


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

Wfp now!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Right Mr God, time for some magic


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Come on William! sub 40 vibes everyone!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

There he is!!!!! Everything crossed!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

WFP FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## cob&onion (29 July 2012)

He looks very tall!


----------



## Puppy (29 July 2012)

GO WILLIAM!!!!!! EAK! **nervous**


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

COME ON WILL! Take no prisoners!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

Lionheart is looking very nice


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

No pressure!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Such a cool cookie.  Go William! 35 please!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

I love the name lionheart, looks gorgeous too.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Butterflies seem to be having a party in my stomach. Can barely watch!


----------



## ester (29 July 2012)

Mike just said and then Mark Todd for Great Britain


----------



## Chocy (29 July 2012)

How's he doing- at yard no tv!


----------



## Turitea (29 July 2012)

Someone (can't remember who it was) asked re their training arrangements:
Kenki Sato - Dirk Schrade (3 years), Michael Jung for the past year. 
Yoshiaki Oiwa - Bettina Hoy (at least 3 years), Dirk Schrade for the past two years


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			Very well deserved! Such a consistent test.

But japen eh? Who would have thought it?!
		
Click to expand...

Japan has quite a strong military equestrian tradition and has produced some good riders over the years.  This lot are all trained in Europe by absolutely top people, too.

In some ways, competing for a nation that doesn't take much interest can be an advantage if you have or can get enough money for your needs.  Okay, you don't get the support, but then you don't get told where to be or who to train with either, so you just make the best decisions for you and your horse.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Looked good. Got 44.1, rubbish judges!


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

44.1! That was amazing!!


----------



## mon (29 July 2012)

44.10


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

44.1!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

GB up to third team wise - be interested to see how this Swede does


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

Makes me laugh that William looks glum about a 44.   I think that was fair enough.  Exceptionally well ridden (of course!) but not the absolute best quality of the day.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Bloomin buffering I only saw half the test, stupid internet.


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Could have sworn they just said we were 4th below the Swedes??


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

3rd currently, could be back to 4th behind the swedes depending on this test.

Not sure what I make of this: http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympi...Nicholson-rips-dressage-officials-after-delay 

Guess it's the disappointed of it all given AN's been so outspoken about wanting and hoping with a good chance to be on the podium...


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (29 July 2012)

My connection has dropped out 4 times for a good 15 mins this afternoon. Don't ever sign up with Talk Talk - it's cr*p


----------



## galaxy (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			3rd currently, could be back to 4th behind the swedes depending on this test.

Not sure what I make of this: http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympi...Nicholson-rips-dressage-officials-after-delay 

Guess it's the disappointed of it all given AN's been so outspoken about wanting and hoping with a good chance to be on the podium...
		
Click to expand...

From what i saw they wanted to continue after Tina, the next rider came in and there was bad thunder and his horse spooked badly.  I would have thought he would have been thankful for that not to happen in his test??  Not even the ground jury can control the weather!!

AN come across as a bad sportman in many ways to me. (just my opinion)


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 July 2012)

that was, um interesting, but GB stays in third overall, and only 8 penalties behind Germany....


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Not sure what I make of this: http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympi...Nicholson-rips-dressage-officials-after-delay 

Guess it's the disappointed of it all given AN's been so outspoken about wanting and hoping with a good chance to be on the podium...
		
Click to expand...


No, I wasn't either.  I can understand his frustration but suggesting that they let the British rider go as though it was some kind of cheating was not very nice.  


Here's Toddy.....


----------



## stroppymare153 (29 July 2012)

as an aside - anyone else noticed how many of the horses have whiskers?  

I like whiskers - though Barry luuurrrves his being clipped off  (weirdo!)   someone on the yard even clips off their horses eyebrow whiskers!!


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			My connection has dropped out 4 times for a good 15 mins this afternoon. Don't ever sign up with Talk Talk - it's cr*p 

Click to expand...

I was with them years ago, never again. I think I'm on BT (not sure as it comes off work office Wifi), yesterday it was fine. Today I have not been able to watch one whole test without the yellow circle of shame. Thank god I don't have to watch online tomorrow.


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

AN is always very outspoken when he feels things haven't gone his way!


----------



## Merlin11 (29 July 2012)

OH has wired up my laptop to the telly so I can watch the dressage on the tv screen. Having a techy husband can come in handy! Been working not too badly - I'm with BT.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Very outspoken by AN, I do understand his frustration but I think the organisers would of got it wrong whatever they did!


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			3rd currently, could be back to 4th behind the swedes depending on this test.

Not sure what I make of this: http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympi...Nicholson-rips-dressage-officials-after-delay 

Guess it's the disappointed of it all given AN's been so outspoken about wanting and hoping with a good chance to be on the podium...
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmm  not like AN to be outspoken 
sounds a little sour to me ,would he rather be hit by lightning 

can understand him being disappointed but i can't help but think he may well still have grumbled if they had continued and the rain/thunder etc had upset his horse


----------



## Penumbra (29 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			No, I wasn't either.  I can understand his frustration but suggesting that they let the British rider go as though it was some kind of cheating was not very nice.  


Here's Toddy.....
		
Click to expand...

No, I thought that was a bit strange, as I would have thought doing a test in that weather was not exactly ideal either?


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

MT really is a classy rider. Fabulous test!


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			From what i saw they wanted to continue after Tina, the next rider came in and there was bad thunder and his horse spooked badly.  I would have thought he would have been thankful for that not to happen in his test??  Not even the ground jury can control the weather!!

AN come across as a bad sportman in many ways to me. (just my opinion)
		
Click to expand...




Honey08 said:



			No, I wasn't either.  I can understand his frustration but suggesting that they let the British rider go as though it was some kind of cheating was not very nice.  

Here's Toddy.....
		
Click to expand...

Yup, and stopping Tina mid test would have been even more disruptive, but guess that's ok if it doesn't affect a Kiwi  Think the Kiwis have had a disappointing two days and just being vocal. There was a news article from one of the NZ newspapers claiming they'd said the xc was too soft and they'd hoped for much harder. It's ALREADY been pulled, and re-written...

AN only scored 0.8 less than WFP too but I appreciate that an extra 10mins could kill a perfectly timed warm up. 

Tough one...


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

I agree that if he'd gone in and his horse had spooked due to the thunder then he'd of blamed the organisers. He's an amazing rider but he always is very outspoken. 

Had the storm started when tins went in?


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Sorry tina, stupid phone!


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

He is just fab isn't he!!

at the moment I think the top team standings are fairly irrelevant at the moment given how close they are - tomorrow is going to be SO exciting!!


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

391.1 for MT, super super ride for MT!


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

lovely for MT to be up there 

i wouldn't ever dare to say a xc course was too soft i'd end up eating dust


----------



## vineyridge (29 July 2012)

I'm running several hours behind, but Lucinda Frederick's horse is behind the vertical a tremendous amount of the time.

I really like French dressage better than the German/Dutch variety, but theirs is the type that rules the world these days.  I just like the way the French horses carry themselves and move so naturally but smoothly.


----------



## Laafet (29 July 2012)

So what order do they run in tomorrow?


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

No xc is ever 'soft' until all of you have jumped round it clear!

AN really gets on my nerves there's been a few times he's moaned and accused 'cheating' in the past. Good rider but never comes across as particularly nice!


----------



## angelish (29 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			No xc is ever 'soft' until all of you have jumped round it clear!

AN really gets on my nerves there's been a few times he's moaned and accused 'cheating' in the past. Good rider but never comes across as particularly nice!
		
Click to expand...

100% agree ,he does come across as very unsporting 

most are competitive and rightly so ,i don't think you would get to the top without a bit of fighting spirit but it would do AN no harm to shut his gob now and again


----------



## vallin (29 July 2012)

^^^ lol


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Very very chuffed for MT xx


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

Does anyone have a link to running order in the XC tomorrow?


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

It'll be up later I think but I'd imagine roughly if not the same order as the dressage


----------



## Maddie2412 (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			I agree that if he'd gone in and his horse had spooked due to the thunder then he'd of blamed the organisers. He's an amazing rider but he always is very outspoken. 

Had the storm started when tins went in?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can speak for all live spectators when i say by this point i was already pretty bloody wet and there had been several rolls of thunder, the sky was also extremely dark... she should never have been allowed to go ahead with such severe winds with the stupid hut visor things still up, it not just distracting its actually pretty bl00dy dangerous!


----------



## MochaDun (29 July 2012)

What fab coverage of the dressage, has made my day today  The setting for it and the views great too across London, loved the aerials they did.  Well done to all concerned.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (29 July 2012)

I think it all kicks off at 12.30 according to Google, hoping to catch the whole lot! (The joys of working at home!)


----------



## zxp (29 July 2012)

Is there anywhere I can catch up on todays action?? I have missed it all, and can't seem to find it on the BBC website....


----------



## starryeyed (29 July 2012)

I'm going to be grumbling all day tomorrow at missing the XC! Have got it recorded (after deleting everyone elses programmes to make room), but won't be the same watching it 6 hours afterwards! 
......wonder how long the battery would last on my phone if I attempted to watch it on there


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

zxp said:



			Is there anywhere I can catch up on todays action?? I have missed it all, and can't seem to find it on the BBC website....
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/sports/equestrian

It'll be a link under that calender bit once they've uploaded it


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Did Y Oiwa train with Andrew and Bettina Hoy at one point???


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2012)

MochaDun said:



			What fab coverage of the dressage, has made my day today  The setting for it and the views great too across London, loved the aerials they did.  Well done to all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Can you record off the red button? I don't have sky but I have a sky box....?


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2012)

Going to be exciting tomorrow.!!!!
Going to a friends with a big telly to watch she's having a cross country party it should be fun and nerve wracking.
On the stop and weather they could not get it right whatever they did .


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

Maddie2412 said:



			Yes I can speak for all live spectators when i say by this point i was already pretty bloody wet and there had been several rolls of thunder, the sky was also extremely dark... she should never have been allowed to go ahead with such severe winds with the stupid hut visor things still up, it not just distracting its actually pretty bl00dy dangerous!
		
Click to expand...

I think that that was the main issue - the huts.  Ian Stark and Mike Tucker were really going on about how wet they were during Tina's test, then they never mentioned it again after the pause - I think judges and the like were getting wet.  I don't think they would have stopped it for thunder alone!  

TBH, I think AN was probably just interviewed while his blood was pumping post test.  I worked for a top level male rider many years ago and he had spectacular strops when things went wrong - then ten minutes later he was nice as pie again!  A bit like Pippa Funnel shouting at the camera man at Badminton that time.  That level of rider is so driven and competative - and surely more than ever in the Olympics!  

Can't wait for XC tomorrow.  I am getting nothing done!  Had the chance to go to the first show in ages today, and didn't, chose to watch this!  Have enjoyed it though!


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

Honey08 - yes I agree that it may of been a heat of the moment thing


----------



## Munchkin (29 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Argh! I wish Mike Tucker would stop heavy breathing into the microphone!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad someone else noticed that... was rather off-putting!


----------



## TableDancer (29 July 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			AN really gets on my nerves there's been a few times he's moaned and accused 'cheating' in the past. Good rider but never comes across as particularly nice!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't followed this thread just dipped into the last couple of pages. But just wanted to say that, however he may come over, Andrew is in fact incredibly "nice", one of the nicest people you could wish to meet: friendly, generous, kind-hearted and a passionate horseman  Tactful? Possibly not , and probably cares less what people who don't know him think of him than some other riders - he doesn't manage his public image as carefully as some  Just sayin'...


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			From what i saw they wanted to continue after Tina, the next rider came in and there was bad thunder and his horse spooked badly.  I would have thought he would have been thankful for that not to happen in his test??  Not even the ground jury can control the weather!!

AN come across as a bad sportman in many ways to me. (just my opinion)
		
Click to expand...

Nicklaus was even more upset than Andrew at having to wait. He wanted to carry on. A spook like that would not have been severely marked down if the way of going was good. Being held would have affected the way of going a lot more. As Andrew explained in the article, your warm up is timed to the minute and, with 6/7 mins to go, you are committed to the final build up. Some horses can only hold maximum for a short time and some horses are not easy to stop and start so you only have one shot and it has to be accurate. Nereo is one of those as he puts so much into his work that his muscles then get tired - and that is nothing to do with fitness. He certainly was not being unsporting. He is a professional who has been meticulously planning this competition for several years. There is not another Olympics next week or next year. He is the first to admit if he makes a mistake and he expects professionalism from those around him. He had to carry on riding in in the bad weather so why stop the competition?



Honey08 said:



			No, I wasn't either.  I can understand his frustration but suggesting that they let the British rider go as though it was some kind of cheating was not very nice.  

He wasn't suggesting they were cheating, just that they were more respectful of the British competitor.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Honey08 (29 July 2012)

oldvic said:





Honey08 said:



			No, I wasn't either.  I can understand his frustration but suggesting that they let the British rider go as though it was some kind of cheating was not very nice.  

He wasn't suggesting they were cheating, just that they were more respectful of the British competitor.
		
Click to expand...

But suggesting they were more respectful of the British competitor IS suggesting they were cheating really..  

If you read Tina Cook's interview, she says she wasn't put off by the rain in the least, but the noise from the roof of the judge's box rattling WAS offputting...  So how do you decide?  

What would they have said if they had been mid test and their horse had been put off by the roof flapping or coming off?

I'm not saying it was right to halt the competition, I can totally see their point.. Really the main issue here is that the silly judge's huts weren't made to withstand rain and wind - which is incredible in the summer that we have had!  You'd have thought they'd have had plenty of opportunity to test them in all weathers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Just asked someone in soapbox who was there and they said bits of box roof were flying off all over the place - what were they meant to do?

If they hadn't stopped to fix things, and something had causes either the Swedish rider or AN to have a massive spook/stop/whatever and ruin their test, they'd have moaned then surely? Stopping Tina mid-test would have been as unfair as making those two riders wait another 10 mins or so. 

IOC & FEI were in a damned if they do/damned if they don't situation. It was the judge at C who said '10 min break'

Ah well, the Kiwis will just have to show everyone how it's done tomorrow...


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2012)

TableDancer said:



			- he doesn't manage his public image as carefully as some  Just sayin'...
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he ought.
You know sometimes things go in your favour some times they don't .
You can get held XC and it be a disaster for you or it canbe to your advantage.
The organisers had no way of knowing what that lighting storm was going to develop into.
Nothing looks worse than a senior sportsman whineing.


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			I agree that if he'd gone in and his horse had spooked due to the thunder then he'd of blamed the organisers. He's an amazing rider but he always is very outspoken. 

Had the storm started when tins went in?
		
Click to expand...

The storm was approaching and arguably at a potentially more dangerous phase when Tina went in. By the time Niklas was sent out it was on it's way past. 10 mins is the worst possible amount of time to delay. If they had to stop , they should have had the lunch break so the riders had a fair chance. He most certainly would not have blamed the organisers if the weather had upset the horse. It is unlikely that it would have anyway as he is used to being ridden in all weather and he has complete trust in Andrew - did you see him frightened by the applause in halt? No.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

But it wasn't the weather per se that stopped them (according to the commentary) more that the judges boxes were falling apart...


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Perhaps he ought.
You know sometimes things go in your favour some times they don't .
You can get held XC and it be a disaster for you or it canbe to your advantage.
The organisers had no way of knowing what that lighting storm was going to develop into.
Nothing looks worse than a senior sportsman whineing.
		
Click to expand...

Best I don't tell you what William's nickname is amongst officials then! The Brits have a worse reputation for whingeing than all the other nations.


----------



## ldlp111 (29 July 2012)

Arggh been out for lunch, is Williams test online yet?


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2012)

oldvic said:



			Best I don't tell you what William's nickname is amongst officials then! The Brits have a worse reputation for whingeing than all the other nations.
		
Click to expand...

I would not have thought anything different if someone else had said it I did not mean my comment as some sort of nationalistic thing.
I meanlt exactly what I said senior sportsmanship look really bad whingeing.


----------



## Lolo (29 July 2012)

oldvic said:



			Best I don't tell you what William's nickname is amongst officials then! The Brits have a worse reputation for whingeing than all the other nations.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, that's among officials rather than the general public, so his public image is pretty unblemished- compounded by people not saying "Oh, he's a total whingebag who'll grumble other anything. We call him Grumbles"...

Loved the dressage, can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## oldvic (29 July 2012)

If it was too dangerous for them to compete then it was too dangerous for them to be riding in. They were not stopped from riding in so it was not too dangerous therefore the competition should not have been stopped. Saying things as they are is the antipodean way. It is not whingeing if you are right!
There had been stuff coming off the huts for some time. That should have been fixed in the break.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 July 2012)

If they had to stop to fix the judges boxes then it was right that they did that. If something had flown off and hit a horse/rider/spectator etc then everyone would be saying why didn't they stop. Also I agree it would of been very unfair to stop someone during a test than asking someone to wait before hand to get it fixed. AN is an awesome XC rider and anything can happen tomorrow so he'll no doubt make up ground then xx


----------



## TarrSteps (29 July 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Haven't followed this thread just dipped into the last couple of pages. But just wanted to say that, however he may come over, Andrew is in fact incredibly "nice", one of the nicest people you could wish to meet: friendly, generous, kind-hearted and a passionate horseman  Tactful? Possibly not , and probably cares less what people who don't know him think of him than some other riders - he doesn't manage his public image as carefully as some  Just sayin'...
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh!

I don't know Andrew (although have it on good authority that he is, indeed, lovely) but I do know someone who has been roundly slated on here before and I simply haven't seen it.  By the same token, there are some people who seem to be touched with gold, no matter how far from the truth.

Andrew did have a point.  The way this particular session was stopped was highly unusual for a competition at that level, no matter what the circumstances.  If it had been a British rider who had been held and then suffered for it, you can bet there would be screaming!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (29 July 2012)

Can anyone tell me what time to skip to on bbc iplayer to find the russian rider from yesterday? My mum didn't see it and I really want to show her!


----------



## Suziq77 (29 July 2012)

When I was 11 years old I wanted to ride like Mark Todd.  How little has changed in the last 24 years....  Fingers crossed for team GB tomorrow but team NZ are my firm second favourites!!!!  Who says the dressage phase is boring?!

Now WHY can't I have tomorrow off work to watch the XC all day?


----------



## TableDancer (29 July 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			When I was 11 years old I wanted to ride like Mark Todd.  How little has changed in the last 24 years....  Fingers crossed for team GB tomorrow but team NZ are my firm second favourites!!!!  Who says the dressage phase is boring?!

Now WHY can't I have tomorrow off work to watch the XC all day?
		
Click to expand...

Lovin' a bit of positivity - well said   

Best of luck to the Brits, esp Mary who is soooo cross with herself about that fluffed change: kick on, be brave and make it happen, however messy - pretty, HHO-pleasing riders don't necessarily win medals!! But have a great ride Aussies (go Cinda!), Kiwis (go Andrew, Ed, everyone!), Canada (go Gin'n'Juice, LOVE that horse, but also my new fave the uber-cute Tucker), the lovely Yoshi and pretty much everyone else: hope you all have fab rides but just a teensy bit slow


----------



## Lolo (29 July 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Lovin' a bit of positivity - well said   

Best of luck to the Brits, esp Mary who is soooo cross with herself about that fluffed change: kick on, be brave and make it happen, however messy - pretty, HHO-pleasing riders don't necessarily win medals!! But have a great ride Aussies (go Cinda!), Kiwis (go Andrew, Ed, everyone!), Canada (go Gin'n'Juice, LOVE that horse, but also my new fave the uber-cute Tucker), the lovely Yoshi and pretty much everyone else: hope you all have fab rides but just a teensy bit slow  

Click to expand...

This! I am SO excited!! Pity my poor sister and co-chumps who have to be at junior camp until Wednesday when they're the eventing enthusiasts


----------



## Sarah_K (29 July 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Can anyone tell me what time to skip to on bbc iplayer to find the russian rider from yesterday? My mum didn't see it and I really want to show her!
		
Click to expand...

Day 1- 1:56 ish into the recording! Just found it going to watch now.


----------



## georgiegirl (29 July 2012)

I'm sure in real life he really is lovely he just doesn't come across that way at all on tv and I think at the time whatever decision the ground jury made at the time would have been the wrong one!

Hopefully it won't affect his final results too badly. I'm guessing the time is going to be difficult tomorrow and I have no doubts whatsoever that if anyone will get it Andrew will!

Whilst I would absolutely love our GB riders to win I think I would be just as made up if Mark Todd does it, the man is just pure genius!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 July 2012)

TableDancer said:



			Lovin' a bit of positivity - well said   

Best of luck to the Brits, esp Mary who is soooo cross with herself about that fluffed change: kick on, be brave and make it happen, however messy - pretty, HHO-pleasing riders don't necessarily win medals!! But have a great ride Aussies (go Cinda!), Kiwis (go Andrew, Ed, everyone!), Canada (go Gin'n'Juice, LOVE that horse, but also my new fave the uber-cute Tucker), the lovely Yoshi and pretty much everyone else: hope you all have fab rides but just a teensy bit slow  

Click to expand...

So excited!!! GO TEAM GB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (29 July 2012)

Ooooh, am back in the best party in town - this time I brought the drinks and snacks to top up all the ones angelish ate.........

Am working all day tomorrow and for most of it in meetings.  Been watching dressage on my laptop - stoopid question, but will it be just as easy to watch on my iphone?  That way I can sneak out during fag breaks (business partners, not mine, vile habit) and get my fix?

Sorry, I run a multimillion pound company, but am a total technophobe.

Fingers crossed for Team GB tomorrow.


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

Yup, just easy to watch on iphone 

Have you downloaded the BBC Olympics app?


----------



## MochaDun (29 July 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Can you record off the red button? I don't have sky but I have a sky box....?
		
Click to expand...

I watched it via I-player as my aerial is hanging off the roof  and also I don't know those technicalities of recording off the red button.


----------



## kirstyhen (29 July 2012)

If you get your telly though a Sky box, you should get all the BBC Olympic channels (450 onwards) and you can record off those.


----------



## TheoryX1 (29 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Yup, just easy to watch on iphone 

Have you downloaded the BBC Olympics app?
		
Click to expand...

Job done - thanks - have only had it a month and have just worked out how to install apps - there is no hope for me.  However, can now get eventing fix during breaks tomorrow.  Yay!!!!!!


----------

